# ما معنى كلمة أقنوم؟    + معلومات أكثر عن الأقانيم الثلاثة والوحدانية..



## sunny man (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*ما معنى كلمة أقنوم؟  ونريد معلومات أكثر عن الأقانيم الثلاثة والوحدانية..*​الإجابة: 
** كلمة اقنوم **Hypostasis**باليونانية هى هيبوستاسيس، وهى مكونة من مقطعين: هيبو وهى تعنى تحت، وستاسيس وتعنى قائم أو واقف، وبهذا فإن كلمة هيبوستاسيس تعنى تحت القائم ولاهوتيا معناها ما يقوم عليه الجوهر أو ما يقوم فيه الجوهر أو الطبيعة. والأقنوم هو كائن حقيقى له شخصيته الخاصة به، وله إرادة، ولكنه واحد فى الجوهر والطبيعة مع الأقنومين الآخرين بغير إنفصال.*​​** **من هم الاقانيم الثلاثة؟*
*الأقانيم الثلاثة هم**الآب **والابن والروح القدس**: *
*فالآب هو الله من حيث الجوهر، وهو الأصل من حيث الأقنوم**.*
*و**الابن **هو الله من حيث الجوهر، وهو المولود من حيث**الأقنوم**. *
*و**الروح القدس **هو الله من حيث**الجوهر، وهو المنبثق من حيث الأقنوم**. *​​** **كيف أن الجوهر الإلهى واحد ومع هذا فإن هناك ثلاثة أقانيم**متمايزة ومتساوية؟*
*لشرح فكرة الجوهر الواحد لثلاثة اقانيم متمايزة ومتساوية**فى الجوهر نأخذ مثالاً*
*مثلث من الذهب الخالص، له ثلاثة زوايا متساوية أ، ب، جـ*
*الرأس (أ) هو ذهب من حيث الجوهر**. *
*الرأس (ب) هو ذهب من حيث الجوهر**. *
*الرأس (جـ) هو ذهب من حيث الجوهر**. *
*فالرؤوس الثلاثة لهم جوهر واحد، وكينونة واحدة، وذهب**واحد، هو جوهر المثلث ولكن (أ) ليس نفسه هو (ب)، (ب) ليس نفسه هو (جـ)، (جـ**) **ليس نفسه هو (أ**) *
*لأن (أ) لو كان هو (ب) لانطبق الضلع (أ جـ) على الضلع (ب**جـ) وبذلك ينعدم الذهب*
*لو طبقنا نفس الفكرة بالنسبة للثالوث القدوس**: *
*الآب هو الله من حيث الجوهر**. *
*الابن هو الله من حيث الجوهر**. *
*الروح القدس هو الله من حيث الجوهر**. *
*والثلاثة يتساوون فى الجوهر والجوهر نفسه الإلهي هو فى**الآب والابن والروح القدس. **ولكن الآب ليس هو نفسه الابن وليس هو نفسه الروح**القدس، وكذلك الابن ليس هو نفسه الروح القدس وليس هو نفسه الآب، وكذلك الروح**القدس ليس هو نفسه الآب وليس هو نفسه الابن**. *​​** **هل يمكننا أن نقول إن الكينونة فى الثالوث القدوس قاصرة**على الآب وحده؟ والعقل قاصر على الابن وحده؟ والحياة قاصرة على الروح القدس؟*
*لا... لا يمكننا أن نقول هكذا، فينبغى أن نلاحظ أنه طبقا**لتعاليم الآباء فإن الكينونة أو الجوهر ليس قاصرا على الآب وحده، ففى**قداس القديس غريغوريوس النزينزى **نخاطب الابن ونقول: (أيها الكائن الذى كان والدائم إلى**الأبد)، لأن الآب له كينونة حقيقية وهو الأصل فى الكينونة بالنسبة للابن والروح**القدس، والابن له كينونة حقيقية بالولادة الازلية، والروح القدس له كينونة حقيقية**بالانبثاق الأزلى، ولكن ليس الواحد منهم منفصلا فى كينونته أو جوهره عن الآخرين**. *
*وكذلك العقل ليس قاصرا على الابن وحده، لان الآب له صفة**العقل والابن له صفة العقل والروح القدس له صفة العقل، لأن هذه الصفة من صفات**الجوهر الالهى**. *
*وكما قال**القديس أثناسيوس: (**إن صفات الآب هى بعينها صفات**الابن إلا صفة واحدة وهى أن الآب آب والابن ابن. ثم لماذا تكون صفات الآب هى**بعينها صفات الابن؟ إلا لكون الابن هو من الآب وحاملا لذات جوهر الآب)، ولكننا**نقول إن الابن هو الكلمة (اللوغوس) أو العقل المولود أو العقل المنطوق به، أما**مصدر العقل المولود فهو الآب**. *
*وبالنسبة لخاصية الحياة فهى أيضا ليست قاصرة على الروح**القدس وحده لان الآب له صفة الحياة والابن له صفة الحياة والروح القدس له صفة**الحياة، لأن الحياة هى من صفات الجوهر الجوهر الالهى. والسيد المسيح قال: (كما ان**الآب له حياة فى ذاته كذلك أعطى الابن ايضا أن تكون له حياة فى ذاته) (يو 5: 26**). **(**ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا**)**وقيل عن**السيد المسيح **باعتباره كلمة الله**: " **فيه كانت**الحياة** " (**يو 1: 4). ولكن الروح القدس نظرا لأنه هو الذى يمنح الحياة للخليقة**لذلك قيل عنه إنه هو: (الرب المحيى) (حسب**قانون الإيمان **و**القداس الكيرلسى)**، وكذلك**أنه هو (رازق الحياة) أو (معطى الحياة) (حسب صلاة الساعة الثالثة**). *
*من الخطورة أن ننسب الكينونة إلى**الآب وحده، والعقل إلى الابن وحده، والحياة إلى الروح القدس وحده، لأننا فى**هذه الحالة نقسم الجوهر الالهى الواحد إلى ثلاث جواهر مختلفة. أو ربما يؤدى الأمر**إلى أن ننسب الجوهر إلى الآب وحده (طالما أن له وحده الكينونة)، وبهذا ننفى**الجوهر عن الابن والروح القدس، أو نلغى كينونتيهما ويتحولان بذلك إلى صفات لأقنوم**إلهى وحيد هو أقنوم الآب**. *​​** **هل هناك علاقة بين طبيعة الله (الله**محبة) وبين فهمنا للثالوث القدوس؟*
*نعم هناك علاقة أكيدة**: *
*إن مفتاح**المسيحية – **كما نعلم – هو ان** "**الله محبة**" (رساله يوحنا الاولي 4: 8**، **16). *
*ونحن نسأل من كان الآب يحب قبل أن يخلق العالم و**الملائكة **والبشر؟ إذا أحب الآب نفسه يكون أنانياً** (**- centeric ego**)**، وحاشا لله أن يكون هكذا، إذاً**لابد من وجود محبوب كما قال**السيد المسيح **فى**مناجاته للآب قبل الصليب: " **لأنك**أحببتنى قبل إنشاء العالم** " (**يو 17: 24)... وبوجود الابن قبل إنشاء العالم**وفوق الزمان أى قبل كل الدهور، يمكن أن نصف الله بالحب أزلياً وليس كأن الحب شيئ**حادث أو مستحدث بالنسبة للآب. فالأبوة والحب متلازمان، طلما وجدت الأبوة فهناك**المحبة بين الآب والابن**. *
*ولكن الحب لايصير كاملا إلا بوجود الأقنوم الثالث، لأن**الحب نحو الأنا هو أنانية وليس حباً، والحب الذى يتجه نحو الآخر الذى ليس آخر**سواه (المنحصر فى آخر وحيد) هو حب متخصص رافض للإحتواء** (**exclusive love**) **بمعنى أنه حب ناقص ولكن الحب المثالى هو الذى**يتجه نحو الآخر وعلى كل من هو آخر** (**inclusive love**) **وهنا تبرز أهمية وجود الأقنوم الثالث من أجل كمال المحبة**. *
*وإذا وجدت الخليقة فى أى وقت وفى أى مكان فهى تدخل فى نطاق**هذا الحب اللانهائى، لأن مثلث الحب هنا هو بلا حدود ولا مقاييس. هذا الحب**اللانهائى الكامل يتجه أيضاً نحو الخليقة حيثما وحينما توجد، كما قال السيد**المسيح للآب**: " **ليكون فيهم الحب الذى أحببتنى به وأكون أنا فيهم** " (إنجيل يوحنا 17: 26)... **إن الحب الكامل هو الحب بين الأقانيم الثلاثة وهذا هو أعظم حب فى الوجود**كله**. *
*لكن قد يسأل سائل لماذا لا تكون الأقانيم أربعة أو خمسة؟**وللرد نقول إن أى شيئ ناقص فى الله يعتبر ضد كماله الإلهى، كما أن أى شيئ يزيد**بلا داع يعتبر ضد كماله الإلهى. إن مساحة مثلث الحب هذا هى ما لا نهاية، أى أن**مساحة الحب بين الأقانيم الثلاثة هى ما لا نهاية، ومثلث الحب هذا يتسع حتى يشمل**كل الخليقة، فأى كائن يقع داخل نطاق المثلث يشمله هذا الحب، فما الداعى لرأس**رابع أو خامس؟**! *​


----------

